# Ipad Killer! coming soon....



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles...9ff8799c210VgnVCM10000081bbb00aRCRD#/features

i'll be in line for one of these. nice case which holds it up to show a gallery of pictures for new clients. more powerful than an ipad. it'll go great with my droid. I can tether to it for wifi.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

:furious: I can't view it from my ipad


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> :furious: I can't view it from my ipad


:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL!!!!
wireless keyboard available too


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link, that this is bad a$$.

Remember the old Motorola flip phone back in the day. Man those things were bullet proof. It would be nice to have a tablet that was really tough for us guys in the field.

Looks like a winner with the Android technology.

Mike


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah. i like the idea that it's android as i'm a droid x user and the ipad wouldn't really work well together with it.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Remember when the "Zune" was going to be the iPod killer? :w00t:

I agree that the ipad will inspire multiple copycats (as already proven), but how do they catch-up and harder yet, surpass the new ipad versions that will follow on_ their _heels?

It's what makes technology wars fun to watch, no?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah. And considering Gmail etc it's an ideal situation. 

Long live King Google.....you do realize one day we are gonna be saying that right?:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You already said it "today". :w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

J F said:


> Remember when the "Zune" was going to be the iPod killer? :w00t:
> 
> I agree that the ipad will inspire multiple copycats (as already proven), but how do they catch-up and harder yet, surpass the new ipad versions that will follow on_ their _heels?
> 
> It's what makes technology wars fun to watch, no?



ho ho hold on there chucky. Copycats? ipad is going down baby!!!!! 

Yeah, I like the wars also.:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

android is already taking over iphones. this has potential to do the same. it does so much more than the ipad.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It will be interesting to watch. None of us are tied to any one technology (well...most of us). :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I just see Google as a very smart team of people. They corner everything then offer it for free. That is such a smart strategy when you start selling communication devices.

I'm not sure about Apple, they have awesome products and always seem to be one step ahead of everybody.

I bet 10 years from now we will be talking about laptops as antique bulky slow machines.

Tablets will change the world of communication and Steve Jobs was the guy to bring it to the world.

Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tablets been around for a lot longer than the Ipad, they're called tablet PCs, way more powerful then those toy Ipads.

Mike- if you want a bullet proof tablet, look at a tough book tablet PC.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

How do the sales compare?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Finley, my thanks button is out.:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Tablets been around for a lot longer than the Ipad, they're called tablet PCs, way more powerful then those toy Ipads.
> 
> Mike- if you want a bullet proof tablet, look at a tough book tablet PC.



Mike, you got a run down on comparisons, usage, etc? I've never considered a tablet just due to never hearing much/anything about them on various contractor forums.

I just recently got the ipad (love it) after reading numerous posts over the last 6 months or so.

Just curious.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've been using a tablet PC for 4 years. Full speed processor, big screen, use it as a lap top, or flip the screen over and use it as a tablet, draw on it with the pen, converts handrighting to text, surf internet, do anything you want. All of microsoft office have "ink tools' plug in that allow you to draw on them, draw pictures in Word, Excel, use the pen like a mouse etc...

The new versions have touch screens built in also and have the built in "I phone" finger commands like squeeze a picture with your fingers to reduce it, type of thing. Plug you can have 500 gig of storage instead of 64 like on the most expensive Ipad.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you have an ipad too?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

The main/only reason I got the ipad was for client presentations/sales meetings. Used a laptop (but never a tablet) for the same previously.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe the big difference, at least when the PC tablets first came out, was the OS they ran on. The Windows CE platform sucked and then the standard Windows OS wasn't optimized for the tablet.

Apple changed that by using the iOS. Same thing that Android is now doing. 

Perhaps the PC platform updated when Win7 arrived. I dunno.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Gotchya.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know anything about CE, the tablet I use runs full windows, it runs windows XP tablet addition and it's 4 years old. Absolutely no difference between it and any of my desk tops, other than the difference of when I flip the screen over and lay it flat, the software converts it to a tablet.

You can put 8 gigs of ram on a tablet PC, get a 500 gig harddrive, upgrade it all you want, add cards, run DVDs, burn DVDs, they are blue tooth etc... etc.. etc..

if you buy a tough book version you can run it over with your truck, mines a Toshiba Tecra, so I'm more careful with it. I run a T-mobile wireless internet dongle on it so it's got on demand internet at all times. I need to update to XP remote office so I can access my office desktop from anywhere.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

J F said:


> Do you have an ipad too?


I'm going to buy one. But I only want it as a presentation tool. I want to hand the customer an Ipad with a canned presentation that they can watch, while I'm taking measurement and filling out the software on my PC for the estimate. The Ipad turns on instantly, so I can just reach into my bag, turn it on and hand it to them and let them watch a slide show or video of my choice.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much exactly what I'm doing with it...works great so far (2-3 weeks).

It will be interesting to see where the ipad/android tablets, etc. go over the next few years.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> I've been using a tablet PC for 4 years. Full speed processor, big screen, use it as a lap top, or flip the screen over and use it as a tablet, draw on it with the pen, converts handrighting to text, surf internet, do anything you want. All of microsoft office have "ink tools' plug in that allow you to draw on them, draw pictures in Word, Excel, use the pen like a mouse etc...
> 
> The new versions have touch screens built in also and have the built in "I phone" finger commands like squeeze a picture with your fingers to reduce it, type of thing. Plug you can have 500 gig of storage instead of 64 like on the most expensive Ipad.


 I think I remember those. The screen turns and folds right? I remember an insurance salesman came over with one. The new ones are pretty different I think as far as the ability to have apps designed for it etc. Mike


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I think I remember those. The screen turns and folds right? I remember an insurance salesman came over with one. The new ones are pretty different I think as far as the ability to have apps designed for it etc. Mike


Yes, those are how they work.


Aps??? :laughing:

Come on dude. Aps????

You don't need a f'n ap when you have an actual computer! 

With a computer they actually write something different then an ap, they call it a software program! :laughing:

I'll give you a hall pass on that one, this is what happens to us, we get so dialed into something we forget the real reason we were interested in the first place. Aps are work arounds trying to make use of something that doesn't have a keyboard, a mouse or a real processor or a large screen. Aps aren't the end result, their a tangent of not being able to run an actual software program.

Are you banging on your computer keyboard now, pissed because you don't have a voice to text ap? :laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I had the iPad since day one (literally) and use it solely to display photos.

I REALLY like this XOOM compared to the iPad-technology-wise. I'm an Android guy anyway.

What I don't like is this...The damn thing is looking to be $700. We should be getting better technology cheaper. This XOOM is unfortunately at a very odd price point. It's not quite a full blown computer and it's not quite a phone. I can buy a decent notebook for $800 that pretty much does everything and more the XOOM does, but it's bigger and doesn't have the touch screen.

If the XOOM was $500, it would be much better.

I have a netbook I use for traveling that was only $250 brand new and runs Windows 7. Not much I can't do on it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think I remember those. The screen turns and folds right? I remember an insurance salesman came over with one. *The new ones are pretty different I think as far as the ability to have apps designed for it etc. *Mike


Mike, normally I have the up most respect for your informative posts...but this one line is just so fvcking stupid I can't stop laughing. 

Apps? Do you know what an app is? Damn, its every where, it must be the latest buzzword!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

The ipad is the poor mans tablet PC.

An Ipad costs 500 bucks, a Panasonic tough book tablet runs over 3500 dollars.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Ipad Vs. Android Tablet comes down to, do you want a device that Just works, but Apple will always control what you can and cannot do, or are you willing to tollerate the bugs and have a more open roadmap for features and mods.

Apple did an awsome job with the iphone UI and their QA process is really what makes both the hardware and software work so well. They tie the hands of developers for their products to very stringent standards, so thinking outside of the box isnt really an option.

Android is the complete opposite. Phone manufactures are free to customize the OS and add thier own UI enhancements, apps, etc. The development community can be alot more cutting edge and try new things. The downside is that stability and usability may suffer a bit on inital release because they rely more on the users to be the testers.

Apple users pay more period. There is no more argument about better hardware, RISC processors, etc. A PC running windows with the same specs as a Mac will cost less, no doubt. I'm also not a big fan of how apple basically charges for OSX service packs. You can trash winxp all you want, but I got 8 years out of it before I went to win 7, thats probably $10-12 a year.


----------



## brandonriffel (May 22, 2010)

There are still people using Mac OSX from 8 years ago too, and they may never have needed to reinstall their operating system though.

As far as iPad killers, bring them on! Any new competition is good for everybody. If Android really picks up and does some kick a$$ stuff, that will force Apple to go even further to get ahead next time, WIN-WIN for the consumer.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I just see Google as a very smart team of people. They corner everything then offer it for free. That is such a smart strategy when you start selling communication devices.
> 
> I'm not sure about Apple, they have awesome products and always seem to be one step ahead of everybody.
> 
> ...


Nowai mike. this is the future:

sixthsense





http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sixthsense/


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seems the Xoom tied to Verizon is $800 + activation.... the Xoom Wifi version is $600....

The VZN model should be out this week.... the Wifi version I don't know if they set a date, but I'd assume soon. I've used the OS on my mom's Nook and it's pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

imo, it should do 3g or wifi all in one unit. I already pay for data with my droid, i just want the xoom without a data plan. anyone with a droid or other type of phone with wifi hotspot can tether to the xoom.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have also read that the Xoom wifi version will not be released initially. No word on how long after the fact it will become available.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

they should let you share the 30 dollar data plans if you have several devices with them. i have 3 phones on my plan and the xoom would make 4. my droidX is the only one with a data plan though, others are just regular phones.


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> imo, it should do 3g or wifi all in one unit. I already pay for data with my droid, i just want the xoom without a data plan. anyone with a droid or other type of phone with wifi hotspot can tether to the xoom.


The VZN model will do both 3G (and 4G at some point in the future) as well as wifi.... but the wifi version will only do wifi. 

Before the wifi only version was announced the forums were crazy active with people being ticked that you had to have a data plan with vnz in order to unlock the wifi part of the tablet... Which doesn't make any sense at all. They require at least one month of service to unlock it.. after which time you could cancel your service with verizon and just use wifi. 

But now with the wifi only version at $200 cheaper...


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Mike, normally I have the up most respect for your informative posts...but this one line is just so fvcking stupid I can't stop laughing.
> 
> Apps? Do you know what an app is? Damn, its every where, it must be the latest buzzword!
> 
> ...


I take offense to that. I'm no expert but today I went in a looked at the Samsung tablet. Android has something like 10,000 plus applications and growing, people are making them daily. Business wise what should I do, buy software? Are you kidding? How many people are building software that's usable in business at this rate? I would say nobody.

Apps and software are not even in the same ballpark as being the same. I really don't care about software, the world is migrating to tablets and so will I. 

Many apps are also free. The days of laptops and buying software is over, why would anybody even do this beyond great big software packages like accounting software.

When you say things like F'n stupid and point it at people think before you type because you sound like an idiot. Tablets are not a poor mans laptop, that's a really stupid thing to say because if the apps are a version of software could you please point me to the 10,000 plus software packages available. That's like comparing a toaster to lawnmower.....it doesn't make sense, it can't be compared in the same context.

Mike


----------



## RacerX780 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Apps and software are not even in the same ballpark as being the same. I really don't care about software, the world is migrating to tablets and so will I.
> 
> Many apps are also free. The days of laptops and buying software is over, why would anybody even do this beyond great big software packages like accounting software.


I hope that's how everything will be moving.... 

I'd like to get a tablet to do what I do on my desktop, but I'm not sure how well that will work at this point. A couple of the programs I use need windows... and honestly even if there was an iOS version, I have no desire to ever own an apple product. So it would have to be for Android. 
(And yes, while there are tablets that run windows (I think there are right??) I really want to get away from windows as well. I like Android, specifically Honeycomb, since it's made *for* tablets) 


One program I use is Quickbooks... which I have never liked the idea of 'cloud computing' but with the tablet, I can say I might be willing to give QBO a try since I'd able to use my tablet to access it. 

Heh... I think it's funny really. One of the IT jobs I had prior to tinting was for a company that had dumb terminals that ran the software off the mainframe. Crazy that we're coming full-circle and going back to that with the 'cloud computing' thing. :w00t:

It's def going to be interesting to see where we are in 3-5 years.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

RacerX780 said:


> It's def going to be interesting to see where we are in 3-5 years.


I think in 3-5 years the tablets we have now will be nothing like the new versions. The rate of change technology is going through is mind boggling.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

RacerX780 said:


> The VZN model will do both 3G (and 4G at some point in the future) as well as wifi.... but the wifi version will only do wifi.
> 
> Before the wifi only version was announced the forums were crazy active with people being ticked that you had to have a data plan with vnz in order to unlock the wifi part of the tablet... Which doesn't make any sense at all. They require at least one month of service to unlock it.. after which time you could cancel your service with verizon and just use wifi.
> 
> But now with the wifi only version at $200 cheaper...


200 cheaper is nice but if you really do ever want to use it with a data plan, you are stuck with wifi only. 

I honestly would rather use this in my truck for email/web while on the road, than the droidX. i wish they would let me have the droidX without a data plan and I would pay for the plan for the xoom and connect the droidX with wifi off the xoom hotspot.


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Apps? Do you know what an app is? Damn, its every where, it must be the latest buzzword!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


So... I'm doing a search for iPad related things to see if anyone is discussing how they organize their photos on their iPad - if they use the albums function in iPhoto and then transfer or if they use an app specifically to create portfolio-like albums for showcasing their work to a client. In the process of doing that search I came across this thread where folks digressed and started talking about the difference between an "app" and a software program. I'm beginning to think that for computer related advice we should stick to computer forums. I certainly wouldn't ask a question about plumbing on a software forum so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that there seems to be a bit of a misunderstanding.

The abbreviation app is short for application which is short for and interchangeable with software application or software program. Yes, with the invention of handheld devices and the flurry of available software programs (aka "apps") available for those devices, folks seem to have adopted, thanks to Apple, the term app to mean a software program that runs on a smaller device. But since the beginning of computer time, software programs have always been referred to as software applications. There is no difference. A software application is software that allows the user to do a specific task on their machine (whether that machine is a mainframe, a PC, a Mac, an iPhone, a Blackberry, whatever) like word processing or accounting or number crunching or photo processing. That's all an "app" is. You can call it whatever you like - app, application, program, software, who cares. The real distinction to be made is between application software and system software but I don't think any of you care. You probably don't care that an app is a software program and a software program is an app but as a software engineer this was bugging me. I am feeling a tad ornery and felt like clarifying.:bangin:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

CatAlii said:


> So... I'm doing a search for iPad related things to see if anyone is discussing how they organize their photos on their iPad - if they use the albums function in iPhoto and then transfer or if they use an app specifically to create portfolio-like albums for showcasing their work to a client. In the process of doing that search I came across this thread where folks digressed and started talking about the difference between an "app" and a software program. I'm beginning to think that for computer related advice we should stick to computer forums. I certainly wouldn't ask a question about plumbing on a software forum so I guess I shouldn't be surprised that there seems to be a bit of a misunderstanding.
> 
> The abbreviation app is short for application which is short for and interchangeable with software application or software program. Yes, with the invention of handheld devices and the flurry of available software programs (aka "apps") available for those devices, folks seem to have adopted, thanks to Apple, the term app to mean a software program that runs on a smaller device. But since the beginning of computer time, software programs have always been referred to as software applications. There is no difference. A software application is software that allows the user to do a specific task on their machine (whether that machine is a mainframe, a PC, a Mac, an iPhone, a Blackberry, whatever) like word processing or accounting or number crunching or photo processing. That's all an "app" is. You can call it whatever you like - app, application, program, software, who cares. The real distinction to be made is between application software and system software but I don't think any of you care. You probably don't care that an app is a software program and a software program is an app but as a software engineer this was bugging me. I am feeling a tad ornery and felt like clarifying.:bangin:


Wonderfully put... I say basically the same thing all the time to iphone dorks, the ones who say dumb things like "there was no apps for your old PDA's and PDA phones, but thanks to apple you now have apps" Then I know I am just dealing with a moron who spews what he read on "iloveapple.com". It always amazes me how most people have no clue what they are talking about, but still flap their gums like they do.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

To add to the previous posts, Apple software uses the extension .app and calls them Applications.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Who really cares about what people call something....or even if it's software or not. As long as it's an effective tool call it a ham sandwich for all I care.

Mike


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Yes, those are how they work.
> 
> 
> Aps??? :laughing:
> ...


The discussion was in response to this post.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like a money tree app, do they make one? :laughing:


----------



## CatAlii (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I'd like a money tree app, do they make one? :laughing:


I'd buy that ham sandwich in a flash!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I take offense to that. I'm no expert but today I went in a looked at the Samsung tablet. Android has something like 10,000 plus applications and growing, people are making them daily. Business wise what should I do, buy software? Are you kidding? How many people are building software that's usable in business at this rate? I would say nobody.


Mike I'm not trying to hurt your feelings but an app is a software program....nothing more.

There are lots of free software programs available for computers, an app is just a small software program, you can even run the app on any computer using an emulator for the specific tablet/device.

I'm part of an app developer program, infact I've written a couple completely usless apps for touch screen controllers. I've taken courses on app writing...I could tell you alot about apps.


----------

